# Music Project help!



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a powerpoint presentation that is due this Tuesday. I need to discuss 2 songs from a musical artist. 
For each song I need to address the following....

The meaning of the song

The instruments used for each song

The overall rhythm for each song

The harmony/melody for each song

The structure(form) for each song

The 2 songs I chose were "Space Oddity" and "Life on Mars" from David Bowie.

Here's the sheet music for each song...

SpaceOddity part 1:
http://www.rattlebeak.com/images/content/bowie/sheet_music/space_oddity/dbsm-space_oddity-01.gif

Part 2: http://www.rattlebeak.com/images/content/bowie/sheet_music/space_oddity/dbsm-space_oddity-02.gif

Life on Mars- part 1: 
http://www.rattlebeak.com/images/content/bowie/sheet_music/life_on_mars/dbsm-life_on_mars-01.gif

Part 2: http://www.rattlebeak.com/images/content/bowie/sheet_music/life_on_mars/dbsm-life_on_mars-02.gif

Part 3: http://www.rattlebeak.com/images/content/bowie/sheet_music/life_on_mars/dbsm-life_on_mars-03.gif

Please help! 

*EDIT: The songs don't have to be the songs I've chosen above. It can be any two songs of the SAME atist/group/composer.*


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

bump?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

The songs don't have to be the songs I've chosen above. It can be any two songs of the SAME atist/group/composer.


----------

